# por 15 and welding questions....



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

can por 15 be welded over? or i other words, would it make a god weld through primer? my brother has some holes in his frame, and i told him that por 15 would really help if he did his whole frame with it.

if he does this, can i think make some patch panels and weld it in by using the butt with backing, with por15 acting as a weld through primer? i know that ill have to scrape it off from the actual weld spot, but as far as protecting the mating surfaces of the metal would it be good.

and also- do you suggest to use por 15 on the whole frame? its got flaky surface rust all around.


----------



## Justin_Inc (Mar 16, 2005)

personally i'm not a POR15 fan, its over priced and in my mind just not worth it. Eastwood Rust Encapsulator(sp?) is the shit, cheaper and gives VERY good results


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

i actually didnt think about that but now that you mention it, that sounds a lot better.

but the question still stands for any of this rust preventive stuff?


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

?????


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Jun 8 2005, 07:36 PM
> *i actually didnt think about that but now that you mention it, that sounds a lot better.
> 
> but the question still stands for any of this rust preventive stuff?
> [snapback]3245868[/snapback]​*


it will be worse than trying to weld over paint...


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

noo, im not asking if you can weld through it. im asking if it will make a good weld through primer. i know that where the actual weld bead is going to be i will have to scrape the rust preventive stuff off.


----------



## Justin_Inc (Mar 16, 2005)

i've never tried it, but i still wouldnt reccomend it


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Justin_Inc_@Jun 11 2005, 02:19 AM
> *i've never tried it, but i still wouldnt reccomend it
> [snapback]3257730[/snapback]​*



can you PLEASE be more specific?

i guess i should use the rust preventive material on the whole frame, and then where the weld will be use a weld through primer?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

zinc spray is your answer


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 11 2005, 09:12 AM
> *zinc spray is your answer
> [snapback]3258239[/snapback]​*


i said dont weld throw paint and it would be even worse welding through this shit...yet he says thats not what hes doing, but that hes welding throw it....wtf


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 12 2005, 05:31 AM
> *i said dont weld throw paint and it would be even worse welding through this shit...yet he says thats not what hes doing, but that hes welding throw it....wtf
> [snapback]3260841[/snapback]​*



well i dont know what he`s gonne do but all he would need is zincspray if you gonne weld in pieces of metal. But dont spray it on the places you want to paint later on because zincspray does not make a good base


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

hey mark, do you know what weld through primer is?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Jun 12 2005, 02:31 PM
> *hey mark, do you know what weld through primer is?
> [snapback]3261561[/snapback]​*





exactly the same as zincspray


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

i weld on the best....bare metal.


----------

